# Broken Heart



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

I am new to this forum and thought I could get some much needed support. My sweet little Jackie was hit and killed by a car yesterday and devastated doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. I can't stop crying, I can't stop seeing the accident in my mind over and over, my heart is broken. I have a lot of friends calling and crying with me but they just can't understand what this feels like. My sweet boy is gone and his brothers miss him very much. It was so fast, I didn't even get to say goodbye. I let him down and didn't protect him and he is gone.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I am new to this forum and thought I could get some much needed support. My sweet little Jackie was hit and killed by a car yesterday and devastated doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. I can't stop crying, I can't stop seeing the accident in my mind over and over, my heart is broken. I have a lot of friends calling and crying with me but they just can't understand what this feels like. My sweet boy is gone and his brothers miss him very much. It was so fast, I didn't even get to say goodbye. I let him down and didn't protect him and he is gone.[/B]










What a horrible thing! Accidents like this can be so devistating. Take time to recoup, perhaps gather some of your favorite pictures of Jackie and think about all the happy times you had together. Maybe in a few months when you're feeling better, you can consider bringing another baby into your home. But in the meantime, don't beat yourself up about it. As my husband says, don't get upset over things you have no control over. What's done is done and beating yourself up over it doesn't help Jackie. I hope that you feel better soon and this is a great board for some support!









Best,
Andrea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am soooo very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and you have my sincere condolences.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh no. I am so sorry for your tragic loss of Jackie.







Don't blame yourself, it was not your fault. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!!!!!!!!! I know how fast they can take off. Sending out hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, no, I am so sorry to read about your poor little Jackie.







How sad.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - I would be devastated too - but it was not your fault. Sending you hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad. I'm sure you are devastated as well as traumatized. Try not to blame yourself and let your friends comfort you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

> How very sad. I'm sure you are devastated as well as traumatized. Try not to blame yourself and let your friends comfort you. I'm so sorry.[/B]



You are all so sweet, already 7 posts in a little over an hour. Thanks for your kind words and support. It is especially hard hearing my 6 foot something, 250 pound fiance sobbing from the bedroom. It really goes to show the effect these little bundles of joy have on us. Thank God I have Hutch and Finn, I don't know why I would even get up in the morning if it weren't for them.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.







Try not to blame yourself, that won't bring him back, it will only compound your grief.







Rest in Peace little Jackie.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am sooooo sorry for your loss... i can't imagine how i would be if something like that ever happened to my otis... my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Losing our babies is so hard. I am so sorry for the pain you are going through. Be strong and take time to heal...Jackie will always be in your heart.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry u had to witness such a terrible thing! i hope ur other pups help mend ur broken heart


----------



## carmen (Apr 26, 2007)

> I am new to this forum and thought I could get some much needed support. My sweet little Jackie was hit and killed by a car yesterday and devastated doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. I can't stop crying, I can't stop seeing the accident in my mind over and over, my heart is broken. I have a lot of friends calling and crying with me but they just can't understand what this feels like. My sweet boy is gone and his brothers miss him very much. It was so fast, I didn't even get to say goodbye. I let him down and didn't protect him and he is gone.[/B]










I am so sorry. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby and the trauma that you and your fiancé have experienced.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Jackie. I know it's difficult to do in circumstances like this, but please don't be too hard on yourself. All of us who own pets know that it's impossible to watch them every second. Accidents happen. Also, please know that the intense/overwhelming feelings of grief and guilt that you're feeling will subside over time. Hugs to you, your fiance, and your family and friends.




Joy


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss!!





















This is so devastating and I trully can't even imagine how you are feeling right now....Stay strong for your other babies.... I'm sorry.


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of little Jackie.







I can sympathize with you, as my first malt 
Bailey was hit and killed by a school bus in front of our house - I had no idea that he had
even gotten outside. I'm so thankful that I didn't have to witness it, but it was so devastating nonetheless. Please try not to feel guilty, accidents can and do happen even when you think
you're being so careful. I'm sure you are a wonderful malt-mommy.









Janis


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I am new to this forum and thought I could get some much needed support. My sweet little Jackie was hit and killed by a car yesterday and devastated doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. I can't stop crying, I can't stop seeing the accident in my mind over and over, my heart is broken. I have a lot of friends calling and crying with me but they just can't understand what this feels like. My sweet boy is gone and his brothers miss him very much. It was so fast, I didn't even get to say goodbye. I let him down and didn't protect him and he is gone.[/B]


Jada, that is so devastating. I am so sorry for your lost. I am grieving for my Frosty who went to the Rainbow Bridge on May 9, last Wednesday, so I know your pain. Lord be with you and comfort you.







Dee


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

Janis,

How did you cope? I feel like I can't deal with this another day. I can't go to work, I can't stop crying, I haven't eaten since saturday. My fiance works long hours and I know he is devastated but work seems to keep his mind off of it. I can't even think about going to work, I just want to stay in my bed with my 2 other boys and cry. He was so sweet. He would kiss you to death the second you walked in to my house. He made the craziest noises when he was excited and was quite the hunter. I would say 'jackie, where's the rabbit' and he would literally drag me across the neighbors yard and find the rabbit. He would put his paw up and stick his nose out....he was amazing. He was so sweet to his new brother and even though twice his size he would let little Finn pin him down and win the fight. He would wake me up bright and early with a kiss or 20 and I used to push him away ....god I wish I could go back. He should be cremated tomorrow and I should have him back in a week. Sorry for the long post but I really am not doing well.

Dee,

I am not religious person but for sure I know my sweet Jack is in a better place. There is no way that a baby that sweet could just be gone. I felt him twice today sleeping against my legs where he loved to be. I hope his daddy feels the same thing because he really needs the comfort right now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My deepest condolences....accidents can happen with any of us at any time. I am sorry for your pain and loss.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry.I can't imagine how you feel or what you are going through.
You will get alot of support here, so share all your feelings and know that people are really praying for you..
Andrea


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you're going through. I'll be praying for you and your fiance.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Several years ago, one of my dogs narrowly escaped being hit by a car...even though she was fine - I was severly traumitized! So, even though I cannot comprehend what you are going through, I'm crying with you now. May time ease your pain.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss







You have my sincere condolences


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss, prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm soooo sorry for your loss


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry. 

Cathy


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Jackie. I too am crying with you and your fiance after reading your post. I cannot imagine anything more devastating and my heart is breaking for you. 

Sending hugs and positive energy your way. Stay strong.










Amy & Minnie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss







I know it is devastating for you and your fiance. Little Jackie is at the Rainbow Bridge and happy again.














to both of you . Jill and Twinkie Dink


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope you will lean on your friends to try and get through your grief.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

*I am so so so sorry for the loss of your little Jackie







please try to take comfort in the memories you have of him and the love you feel in your heart and please do not blame yourself.





















*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to your baby. These little guys are so fast... It's ok to cry and feel sad. You will feel better if you give yourself permission to grieve. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I had a pitbull who was my baby and at 12 she ran out in the street after a cat and was hit. I had just gotten back from vacation and we were getting out of the car to go into the house. I felt so horrible and losing her was very tramatic. She was the first dog I had ever had on my own and truly was my baby. I still miss her but I have come to realize that it was meant to be and thankfully quick. The hardest thing about pets is know that we will most likely out live them and have to suffer losing them. My heart goes out to you. Hugs TigerLily's Momma


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't even tell you how sorry I am







I wish you didn't see that







I think the only thing that helps is time. force yourself to not to think about it if that is even possible. I wouldn't know what to do either. he had a good life and he wasn't in pain for too long. we will all go one way or the other







.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

> I am so very sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was taken aback a bit when I saw this photo, your baby that is laying down looks JUST like my Jack.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs and loving thoughts to you at this hard time.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

My condolences to your family.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

That is so awful. I am so sorry. This was not your fault. It was just a terrible accident. Try and be strong and give yourself time to heal. All of us at Spolied Maltsese from all over the world are sending you love and strength and prayers.

love

Sue


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry this happened and even worse that you had to wittness it. Words can't bring comfort at a time like this so I won't even try. I pray that you will be able to let go of any false sense of blame or guilt. As others have said, we can't watch them every second and if everyone were honest, I bet the majority of us have had a close call at one time or another.</span>


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

Jada, 

I pm'd you.

Janis


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I so very sorry for your devastating loss. I cannot even imagine how you feel -but please know we are thinking of you.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My heart is breaking with yours........ I lost my first pet, a kitten ,34 yrs ago to running in the road and getting hit. I still remember the devastation I felt and weeping on my dads lap as a 12 yr old. The pain will lessen with time. Crying is healing and allow your current dogs to bring you comfort.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

I am overwhelmed by the number of responses to my post. I just want to thank everyone for their prayers and kind words. I have even received several private messages which I didn't expect and literally messages from all over the world. Please do me a favor and hold your babies tight, every moment is so precious.


----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, we just got our baby's ashes back. This is so sad and so hard for us. I am glad to have him back and have set aside a place by the window where he always loved to be. Rest in peace my sweet boy.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for this terrible event. I'm weepy as I read this, and I can't even imagine how awful this must be for you. Please be well.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Well, we just got our baby's ashes back. This is so sad and so hard for us. I am glad to have him back and have set aside a place by the window where he always loved to be. Rest in peace my sweet boy.[/B]



Oh, I know how hard that is for - when I got Libby's ashes back I just sat and held them and cried and cried. I will miss her forever. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...may his little soul rest peacefully now that he is home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i;m so very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Accidents happen all too often but they are just that an accident so please don't blame yourself. Sending hugs and prayers your way that God may heal your broken heart.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*







I am so very sorry for your loss. They say time heals all wonds and with exierence I have to agree. If you need a friend please feel free to pm me or any of us here on this forum.







* </span>


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

How very very tragic. I'm sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry!!! I missed the initial posting and late in getting a reply to you. 
As has been stated many times... accidents happen...why? we don't know... but you know in your heart how much you loved your boy..you know in your heart if you had any hand in avoiding this terrible event you would have... but unfortunately for whatever reason..it happened and you can't beat yourself up with guilt... mourning his passing is quite enough to cope with on its own...... don't burden yourself with any unfounded guilt.
I recall when we lost our first "baby" both hubby and I were devestated.. both went into depression...after all she was "our-baby!". After about a week my husband stated he wanted to go out to dinner..... THAT was the LAST! thing I wanted. Like you I only had energy enough to lay in bed and cry. However I knew HE TOO was hurting terribly. He said he just HAD to get out of the house! Sooo.. because I knew he needed this for his healing..I agreed. I was glad I did.... it was the first "tiny" step to healing. I thne had to go back to work...I REALLY HATED having to do that..but in truth it was the best thing for me! it helped me take a few more decent steps to healing. It sure wasn't helping me to just lay and cry and I was hardly functioning at all in fact. Family and frinds were sad for me but not that many were pooch lovers like us so I felt they didn't really understand the pain.
When we lost our second 'little-girl, Missy".... ( she's in the siggy on the right).... it was just as devestationg to me... but due to her many health issues I had joined many board seeking support and info as to how we could help her. I found such comfort from others who felt as strongly about their babies as we did. when we finally had to let her head on her journey I got such strength and comfort from these people. I KNEW they really KNEW how I felt. I didn't have to explain anything... they knew. 
I found 'talking' helped a lot. and one of the greatest things to help was I wrote a letter to her.... I poured out all my feelings, emotions etc to her. It was pages long and I shed many tears getting thru it BUT at the end.... I felt she knew what was in that letter. Putting it all on paper was very healing to me. Maybe doing something like that will help you start down the road to where your memories are the happy ones...not the other.
You are in my prayers!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry as I also missed the original post! What a devistating thing to happen and witness














Time does heal the pain but at first when it's fresh, it's hard not to wonder why and think the what ifs. This was an accident and you cannot blame yourself. Unfortunately things like this happen. I hope, in time, you will be able to just remember the good times and they will bring smiles to your face!







Hugs!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. May God ease your heart and being you some measure of comfort, more and more daily.

Melanie


----------

